# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: network + چیست؟

## idocsidocs

MultiCast به چه معنی هست؟

 لطفا چند منبع فارسی مناسب برای یادگیری network + معرفی کنید.

----------


## aram_2

> MultiCast به چه معنی هست؟


 گاخی اوقات شما میخواید فقط با گروه خاصی در ارتباط باشید و بسته های شما فقط به گروه خاصی برسه این یعنی Multicast. برای اون پروتکلهایی هم هست مثل IGMP.کاربرد بیشترش هم توی IPTV هست.البته فقط منوط به این کاربرد نیست. برای سوال دوم تنها جواب من جستجو در همین فروم هست!!!

----------


## shahramlp

منبع فارسی : http://www.nasspub.com/shop.html?pag...category_id=13

----------


## hjran abdpor

سلام. 
پایه و اساس یاد گیری شبکه برای گزراندن دورهای شبکه است ، که در این دوره مباحث مربوط به نحوه ساختار شبکه ها ، ارتباطات ، توپولوزی ، مدل OSI ، مدل TCP/IP، و ... است ، سرفصل های ان بدین صورت است :
Chapter1 Network Fundamentals
Chapter 2 The OSI Model
Chapter 3 TCPIP Fundamentals
Chapter 4 TCPIP Utilities
Chapter 5 Network Operating Systems
Chapter 6 Wired and Wireless Networks
Chapter 7 WAN and Remote Access Technologies
Chapter 8 Network Access and Security
Chapter 9 Fault Tolerance and Disaster Recovery
Chapter 10 Network Troubleshooting

با تشکر.

----------


## idocsidocs

> منبع فارسی : http://www.nasspub.com/shop.html?pag...category_id=13


فایل پی دی اف این کتاب موجود نیست؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

تا دلت بخواد ، یه سرچ بزن.

----------


## idocsidocs

> تا دلت بخواد ، یه سرچ بزن.


آقا یه زحمت بکش و لینک دانلود این کتاب رو بهم بده. هرچی گشتم چیز بدرد بخوری پیدا نکردم. البته چندتا کتاب 20-30 صفحه ای بود ولی خب نمی شه از این کتابها به عنوان منبع یاد کرد.

----------


## aram_2

بیا آقا جان.دانلود کن .
http://s1.picofile.com/file/72632841...work_.rar.html

----------


## idocsidocs

> بیا آقا جان.دانلود کن .  http://s1.picofile.com/file/72632841...work_.rar.html


این کتاب همون جزوه 26 صفحه ای نیست که یکی از کاربرهای همین انجمن منتشر  کرده؟

نویسنده کتاب آقای اسماعیل ابراهیمی هستن.

----------


## aram_2

نه.این 92 صفحه است.نویسندش هم امرابادی

----------


## idocsidocs

> نه.این 92 صفحه است.نویسندش هم امرابادی


بنظرتون توی این کتاب به همه مطالب مورد نیاز پرداخته شده؟

کتابهای دیگه ای سراغ ندارید، هر کتابی در مورد نتورک پلاس باشه خوبه و استفاده می کنم.

----------


## aram_2

ببینید من خودم کتاب کروز یا Larry Peterson and Bruce  Davie رو پیشنهاد می کنم.اما زبان اصلیه.خیلی کامله.

----------


## shahramlp

سلام مجدد دوست گرامی یه سری هم به این سایت بزن پشیمون نمیشی : www.webamooz.ir

----------


## hjran abdpor

درود بر شما.
در تکمیل دوست عزیمون این را هم بگم که فکر نکنم سایت بهتر از این پیدا کنی ، این دوره نت پلاس بیرون با 200 تومن برات میزان ولی اقا محمد مفتی برای دوستان گذاشته ، باید بهش خسته نباشید گفت !!!!!!!

----------


## idocsidocs

> در تکمیل دوست عزیمون این را هم بگم که فکر نکنم سایت بهتر از این پیدا کنی  ، این دوره نت پلاس بیرون با 200 تومن برات میزان ولی اقا محمد مفتی برای  دوستان گذاشته ، باید بهش خسته نباشید گفت !!!!!!!


بنظرم خرید کتاب و سی دی های مربوطه بهتر باشه. نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

من تمام فیلم های اموزشی Network+,Debian را دارم وخیلی هم عالی هستیند ، خواستید پی ام بدید!!

----------


## shahramlp

سلام مجدد.راستی یادم رفت بگم کتاب مهندسی اینترنت استاد ملکیان بدون شک بهترینه من توصیه میکنم اونو بگیرید هیچ کتاب network+ ی هم به گردش نمیرسه.اینم لینک

----------


## idocsidocs

> سلام مجدد.راستی یادم رفت بگم کتاب مهندسی اینترنت استاد ملکیان  بدون شک بهترینه من توصیه میکنم اونو بگیرید هیچ کتاب network+ ی هم به  گردش نمیرسه.اینم لینک


مرسی 
یه کتاب 700-800 صفحه ای خریدم و توی یه ماه کامل خوندمش.

----------

